# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  E diela e XX-të gjatë vitit

## NoName

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e Dieles së 20-të Gjatë Vitit kishtar B*



Të nderuar dëgjues e lexues, ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të së shtunës me Fjalën e Zotit të së dielës, kësaj herët do të dëgjojmë dhe meditojmë së bashku Liturgjinë Hyjnore të Fjalës së Zotit të dielës së 20-të gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit të dytë. 

_( Fjalët e Urta 9,1-6; Ps 34(33); Ef 5,15-20; Gjn 6,51-58)_

Cdo të diele (çdo Meshë) momenti i liturgjisë së Fjalës së Zotit është një tryezë në të cilën ushqehet feja jonë. Për jetën tonë është e domosdoshme të ushqyerit jo vetëm me bukë: ja ushqimi i Urtisë, që na ofron leximi i parë i Meshës së kësaj së diele, që na propozon Libri i Fjalëve të Urta (Fu 9,1-6); ushqimi i një feje të hareshme, i një feje ngazëlluese e jo materialiste, të sugjeruar nga shën Pali apostull në leximin e dytë të kësaj së diele marrë nga Letra e tij drejtuar Efesianëve; e sidomos buka e gjallë zbritur nga qielli që është Jezu Krishti. Ungjilli i së dielës nga kreu i 6-të i shën Gjonit (Gjn 6,51-58) na kujton se, nëse nuk ushqehemi më Të (Krishtin), Fjalë e Bukë, ne do të vdesim.

Një thirrje speciale na ka ftuar të formojmë familjen e bijëve të Zotit: Ejani, hani bukën time, pini vërën që unë kam përgatitur!. Janë fjalë që do ti dëgjojmë e të cilat na japin domëthënien e kremtimit të Meshës së dielës. Nuk shkojmë në Meshë për të marrë pjesë në ndojë spektakël fetar, por për të marrë pjesë në banketin e jetës, nuk jemi spektatorë, por protagonist të një historie në të cilën Zoti i shpëton, i shëlbon të gjithë falas.

Për një besimtar izraelit të përshpirtshëm, urtia është dhuratë e Zotit bërë njeriut në mënyrë që ky të mund ti njeh misteret e jetës; për besimtarin e krishterë është pjesëmarrje reale në vetë jetën e Zotit.

Të jesh i krishterë domëthënë të pranosh planin e jetës që Zoti ofron: një projekt që është shumë i ndryshëm prej atyre që na ofrohen nga bota me motada e me kompromise të veta të lehta. Të jesh i krishterë domëthënë të nënshkruajsh aktin e besëlidhjes me Zotin që çliron prej çdo robërie duke na çuar në shpëtim. Cdo Meshë që ne kremtojmë është konfirmim e aktualizim i kësaj besëlidhjeje. Nëse jemi të pranishëm në Meshë, para elterit, nuk është për të përmbushur në mënyrë pasive një detyrim, por për ti thënë ponë e gëzueshme përgjigjes së dashurisë që Zoti ka për ne. Ta konfirmojmë, ta pohojmë këtë besëlidhje duke i kërkuar falje Zotit nëse ndonjëherë e kemi tradhëtuar me mëkatet tona e përsëri ta ndjejmë përqafimin e përdëllimit të Tij të pakufishëm.

Pra, në Ungjillin e kësaj së diele vijojmë me leximin e kreut të 6-të të Ungjillit të shën Gjonit, e vijon fjalimi eukaristik i Jezusit, si fill udhërrëfyes i teksteve liturgjike të kësaj së diele të XX gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit B. Kësaj herët figura mbizotëruese është ajo e thirrjes për të marrë pjesë në banketin e përgatitur e të stolisur nga Urtia, personifikim i Dashurisë e i Inteligjencës së Zotit në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër; në Besëlidhjen e Re, është realitet subjektiv, historik, në personin e Fjalës së mishëruar, Jezu Krishtin, i cili na thërret të ngrënim trupin e tij, ushqim i vërtetë, e të pijmë gjakun e tij, pije e vërtetë, për të pasur e fituar jetën e përjetshme. Fryt i këtij banketi është urtia e jetës, sipas ligjit të Zotit, sipas shembullit të Krishtit, Udha, e Vërteta e Jeta.

----------


## NoName

*E DIELA E 20. GJATË VITIT-B-*
_20.08.‏2006_

*Mag. Don. Kolë Gjergji,* 
Kapelan në famullinë Bruck a. d. Mur në Austri

Jeta e njeriut, është e dëshmuar me faktin si një dhuratë, që Zoti e donë njeriun dhe ai duhet për këtë ti falenderohet dhe jeta e tij duhet të jetë në një jetë me falënderim. Jeta e njeriut është një dhuratë e Zotit. Secili prej nesh është i gëzuar, që është i lindur, që ka jetën. Kjo dhuratë e madhe duhet t'i kthehet me jetën tonë në bashkpunim me Zotin dhe në shërbim dhe pëlqim të tij.  
Nëse ndokush prej nesh ndonjëherë thotë: Nuk dua më të jetoj! Kjo nuk do të thotë, që nuk dua ta respektoj jetën, por gjindem në një situatë të ndërlikuar të provës dhe, që dua të lirohem prej prangave të këtyre problemeve. Kuptimi i jetës është themeluar prej Zotit në dashuri, me dashuri, sepse vet Zoti është dashuri. Të jetosh don të thotë, të mundohesh ta fitosh jetën e pasosur, të mundohesh dhe të shkosh kah shenjtërimi. 
Mos ke frikë të bëhesh shenjt theksoi një herë *Papa Gjon Pali II.*  
T'i thuash Zotit faleminderit është përgjegja e parë e fesë. Ne besojmë që Zoti neve na don dhe për këtë arsye atij i thojmë faleminderit. Lutja më kryesore e kishës është mesha shenjte. Mesha në euharisti d.m.th. dhe rrjedh nga gjuha latine: 
«_Ite missa est_»-«Shko, flija jotë është dërguar Zotit». 
Këtyre të dielave të kaluara kemi ndëgjuar gjithnjë, kur Jezu Krishti flet pa pra për bukën e gjallë. E kemi ndëgjuar «bisedën e bukës». Biseda e Jezusit është e kjartë, në të nuk ka asnjë fjalë të huaj dhe asnjë fjali të komplikuar. Dhe gjithë çka ai flet është e  vërtetë. Kjo nuk është një e vërtetë çka do që mirret në njohuri, apo e lexuar në medija tw ndryshme, por kjo ë vërtetë dhe e vërteta është vet Jezusi. Ai vet thotë: «_Unë jam e vërteta_». Ai vet është drita e botës dhe është buka e botës. Vetëm ai që atë e pranon Jezusin në të është e vërteta. 
Bukën, që Jezusi don të na jap është «_mishi-korpi_» i tij: Jeta e tij, që u flijua për ne dhe që dhuroi jetën e vet për shëlbim të mbarë botës. T'a hash korpin e tij dhe ta pish gjakun e tij d.m.th. me tëpër që të besosh në Jezusin, këtu bëhet fjala për ushqimin e vërtetë. Jezusi na jep vetvetën për ushqim, që të shuhet uria e jonë shpirtërore. 
Të dashur besimtar duhet ta kemi të kjartë se kisha dhe ne si kishë e gjallë *jetojmë prej euharistisë, Krishtit euharistik,* ku kjo fli është «burimi dhe njëkohsisht edhe pika kryesore e gjithë ungjillizimit, ku ka për qellim që bashkësia e besimtarëve të jetë me Krishtin, në të me Atin dhe me Shpirtin Shenjt». Bashkimi ynë me Krishtin është një dhuratë dhe hir për ne të gjithë. 
Ne jemi  Korpi i Krishtit dhe gjymtyrët e tija, atëherë ky është misteri i ynë, që është në vënë në tryezën e Hyjit; çka ne merrim është misteri jonë. Për atë çka ne merrim, merrim çka ne jemi. Besimtari, i cili në këtë Korp të flijuar dhe Gjakë të derdhur, fiton fuqinë e të shndërruarit. 
Le të jetë kjo ditë që ndoshta të vendosi, që kjo të jetë vendosje e vërtetë: dua të ushqehem me këto dhurata tw shenjta dhe të kam pjesëmarrje sa më të shpeshtë, kështu të më garantohet jeta e pasosur. Letë jetë euharistia për ne të gjithë një shërim shpirtëor dhe një ilaç i pavdëkësisë, nëse ushqehemi me Korpin dhe Gjakun e tij edhe nëse vdesim do të jetojmë. A do të jetojmë apo do të vdesim kjo mvaret prej nesh? 
Ta përfundojmë me fjalët e psalmistit nuk dua të vdes, por dua të jetoj!* Amen*

----------

